# Help!!!



## Thekitchenfitter (Oct 8, 2019)

I've not posted on here because I know it's a probably common question, but here I am.

I've bought a sage duo pro, I've been using it for around 8 weeks with varied results but not great results.

Long story short my cappuccino is watery, near zero crema.

I weigh my ground beans which are good quality and freshly roasted (2 days), I try to weigh my cup but again its watery.

My grinder is rubbish see photo.

I am picking up a mazzer super jolly this Saturday, is there anything else as its driving me crazy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

your grinder is rubbish.

it will get better after that.

get some scales , read this

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/21319-beginners-reading-weighing-espresso-brew-ratios/?do=embed

coffee is better used past 5 days. but at the mo that grinder is incapable of espresso, stop using good coffee in it


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes it's the grinder, life will be alot better with the maze, and let the beans rest for longer


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It's probably best if you use the pressurised baskets until you get your new grinder. While it won't produce shots as good a an unpressurized basket & decent grinder, you should be able to get something at least drinkable.


----------



## Thekitchenfitter (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone, seems like things will improve when I pick up the mazzer!

I will update at the weekend.


----------

